# Domains mit htaccess weiterleiten



## rediman (27. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mehere Domains auf eine IP Adresse laufen die zum Teil
auch auf unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse weitergeleitet sind.

Anbei ein Beipiel wie ich Domains auf Verzeichnisse Verweise:
# Rewrite Rule for beispiel.de 
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} beispiel.de$ [NC] 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !beispiel/ 
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ beispiel/$1 [L] 

Jetzt möchte ich eine der Domains auf einen anderen Serverplatz 
und eine andere Domain weiterleiten. Wie kann ich das via htaccess
umsetzeten.

Vorab besten Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss,
rediman


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

was meinst du mit _anderem Serverplatz_?


----------



## rediman (27. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von imwheasel _
> *Hi,
> 
> was meinst du mit anderem Serverplatz? *



Ich meinte http://www.beispiel.de soll zu http://www.beispiel2.de weitergleitet werden.


----------

